# The Master Cleanse



## nogutsnoglory (Nov 23, 2009)

I purchased a tiny little yellow pamphlet (book) called The Master Cleanse by Stanley Burroughs http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_Cleanse and it is a lemonade diet created back in 1941.  It has been credited by many for helping them alleviate or "cure" their diseases, and bring about major weight loss.

The diet is a 10 day solid food fast drinking only a concution of lemon, water, maple syrup, and cayenne pepper.  Salt water and mint tea can aslo be used to help the process along.

I am very interested, yet skeptical and nervous about this so I wanted to see if anyone has tried this.

My concerns:
1. Is this really going to provide enough nutrition or am I gonna faint?
2. Is cayenne pepper dangerous for someone who  is inflamed?
3. Why can't I take a vitamin with this, the diet says not to!
4. Will the salt water flush clear out healthy gut bacteria? Can I take a probiotic while on it?

My optimism:
1. Liquid diets let the bowels rest, and can possibly cool down the inflammation.
2. There have been many amazing success stories.
3. I have nothing to lose and can't see anything too dangerous coming from it from trying.

Thoughts?  Attempts?


----------



## D Bergy (Nov 23, 2009)

Cayenne Pepper can irritate the stomach or intestines in some people I suppose, but I have used it and it did not cause any problems but one.

It accelerated my digestion too much, and you can tell when it comes out, if you know what I mean.  Cayenne Pepper is supposed to encourage the body to make more mucus in the intestines.  It makes sense that it would since it is an irritant.

Cayenne Pepper is also a vasodilator, and if you take it during a Heart Attack it can save you from Heart Damage.

I wonder what the Maple Syrup is supposed to do?  Lemonade is a detoxifier, but I do not know if that is what they use it for.  Salt is a natural bactericide, but you would need an awful lot to have any effect.

I guess it is low risk, and you can stop if you need to.  I am skeptical that it will work, but I guess that would not stop me from trying it.

I am fairly certain it will not cure Crohn's but it may be able to improve symptoms.

Let us know how it works out, if you decide to try it.

Dan


----------



## katiesue1506 (Nov 23, 2009)

When I was first having stomach issues one of those homeopathic people told me to take red pepper flakes to cure my ulcers. I dunno if it works, but sounds awful painful to me.


----------



## slice (Nov 23, 2009)

I had a boyfriend who used to do the master cleanse years ago. He didn't have crohn's (nor did I at the time) and he really liked it. The maple syrup is for energy. He wouldn't always last 10 days but he found it helpful even for shorter periods.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for your comments.  Everything I have read suggests this diet is a quack by medical professionals, they say it lacks the proper nutrients.  On the other hand all the testimonials on random sites make me believe it works.  I am really contemplating trying it but I might make it into my own.  Maybe I will try it with vitamins and ensure.  I think it's a little extreme to have nothing.


----------



## D Bergy (Nov 29, 2009)

I have found that the opinion of medical professionals on alternative treatments are about as useful as my opinions on Cold Fusion.

Neither one of us know much about what we are talking about.  

Dan


----------



## ChronsSUCKS (Nov 29, 2009)

Ive been on tube-in-the-nose diet before (liquids only). It lasted about 90 days and didnt do anything helpful at all in terms of helping the intestines "rest". I was still in as much pain during it, the inflammation didnt change, it had no results.

And this was hospital supervised - the liquid food had all the nutritions needed. Its supposed to be good to fast occasionaly, for healthy people too. If you get your salts right and dont get water poisoning you will be fine.

I would think about two things here. Its lemon juice, wich is acidic, how dangerous is that for IBD? (And the pepper)

Taking vitamins without solid food could mean your stomach will hurt from the pills.


----------



## JUJU Williams (Sep 10, 2015)

I did the master cleanse with Crohn's disease and it was a crazy experience. For the first 6 days the grade B maple syrup and cayenne pepper had me bloated to the point of agony. Then one day I felt all this gas shift in my guts and it was so powerful it put me right to sleep. It was like a bowel obstruction was finally passing. After what I can only explain as a Crohn's induced coma, I woke up and was farting a lot. One time I farted and it felt like a exorcism. I had this pressure sensation at the lower lumbar region of my spine and as I passed gas it felt like I was levitating in the supine position.  After that I didn't feel bloated anymore and the cleanse was a much more pleasant experience. The funny thing is that till this day I have strange occurrences of palpitation like sensations in the same region of my spine. I don't know what it is, but since I've had Crohn's I've also had problems with neuropathy. Long story short the Master Cleanse was a really cool dextox, but it didn't do that much for my Psoriasis. However it did clear up my  hidradenitis suppurativa and my brain felt crystal clean.  Hope that helps.


----------

